# Any ideas for a 2.5 gallon aquascape?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a random 2.5 gallon tank in my closet and I want to make a small aquascape for my desk. Any thoughts on cool fish or plants to put in, or any scapes you have seen in the past?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

A moss scape would be neat and size-appropriate. Also, smalled leaved plants like _Rotala_ and _Ludwigia arcuata _or _L. brevipes_, _Anubias_ 'petite' , smaller crypts...

-Dave


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

fish maybe some dwarf rasboras or shrimp


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

for fauna, I would suggest shrimp. I thought fish would be cool but they dont even school in my 8 gallon. I only like it when fish school. lol


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a pair of killies, would that work? What kind are good for a 2.5?


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

Knotty Bitz said:


> I was thinking about getting a pair of killies, would that work? What kind are good for a 2.5?


All of the killies I have had are jumpers, so you'll need to get a proper lid to keep them in the water. they are noted to be suicidal in my aquariums at least...

I really like the 2.5 gallon layout, it gives enough room for a small aquascape and it turns out beautiful after a few months of growing. just be sure to get plants that will make the scape nano not out and over the top.


----------



## p-daddy (Oct 4, 2009)

Some glass cats would be kind of cool, but not sure about size appropriateness


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

you could probably fit 5 or so boraras briggitae or similar along with some cherry shrimp. That would make a nice nano


----------

